# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Lasgushi , te Bijat dhe miqte.

## Brari

Skjarim..

Gazeta dje ka pasur nje shkrim qe flet per Lasgushin , shkruar nga nje mikeshe e tije dhe ky shkrim sot eshte reagim i bijes se Lagushit per Shkrimin e mikeshes.
Une e postova kte shkrim jo per debate por per te njohur jeten private te Lasgushit si njeri dhe POET.

Nga gazeta Shqiptare

........

DOSSIER II 

Për herë të parë, Maria Gusho, bënë publike marrëdhëniet e babait të saj, Lasgush Poradecit, me zonjat Meri Lalaj e Ana Jovani si dhe Kadarenë e Bashkim Shehun 

"Ja e vërteta e lidhjeve të babait tim, Lasgushit, me dy mikeshat e tij" 


..............

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e parë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, u njohëm me ditarin e zonjës Meri Lalaj, në të cilin bëhej fjalë për lidhjet e saj intime me poetin e famshëm Lasgush Poradeci, në vitet 1980-1984, kohë kur ajo punonte si mësuese e anglishtes në qytetin e Pogradecit. Ditarin e saj, ajo e botoi pas viteve '90, fillimisht në Shtëpinë Botuese "Onufri" dhe më pas, kohët e fundit ajo e ribotoi në Shtëpinë Botuese "Omska". Sipas ditarit të zonjës Lalaj, aty jo vetëm që lihet për t'u kuptuar mbi lidhjet e saj të ngushta me poetin e famshëm, por aty thuhet qartë se çfarë marrëdhëniesh kanë ekzistuar midis tyre. Mirpo, atë e gjë, pra marrëdhëniet e Lalajt me Lasgushin, i kundërshton e bija e Lasgush Poradecit, Maria Gusho, e cila shprehet se aty në atë ditar, shumë gjëra janë të trilluara nga zonja Lalaj dhe nuk i përgjigjen fare së vërtetës. Lidhur me këtë, bënë fjalë dhe intervista ekskluzive e Maria Gushose, të cilën po e botojmë në shkrimin e mëposhtëm.

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Zonjusha Maria, në ç' rrethana e keni njohur ju zonjën Meri Lalaj dhe çfarë e ka lidhur atë me familjen tuaj?
"Meri Lalaj ka jetuar shumë vjet në qytetin e Pogradecit, ku kemi banuar edhe ne familjarisht. Njohja e familjes sonë me këtë person, ka ardhur në një mënyrë krejt të çuditëshme, në ato vite që ajo punonte si mësuese e anglishtes në një shkollë 8-vjeçare në qytetin e Pogradecit. Duke qenë se Meri ishte kolege pune me motërn time më të madhe, Kostandinën, ajo filloi të vinte në shtëpinë tonë si shoqe e motrës. Duke qenë se njerzit që mund të shkelnin në shtëpinë tonë në Pogradec ishin mjaft të rrallë, ne e pranuam Meri Lalajn për disa arsye të cilat kishin të bënin me gjëndjen e saj sociale dhe shoqërore. Në atë kohë ne na vinte shumë keq për të, pasi para se të vinte në Pogradec, ajo kishte jetuar disa kohë në Minierën e Manzës së bashku me bashkëshortin e saj dhe më pas ishte e divorcuar nga ai pasi atë e kishin dënuar me burg për motive politike dhe ajo kishte mbetur e vetme me një vajzë të vogël nëpër këmbë. Pra me pak fjalë, në atë kohë ajo jetonte në një gjendje të mjeruar ekonomike, gjë e cila midis të tjerash na shtynte ta mëshironim dhe ajo shpesh ushqehej në shtëpinë tonë".

Për në ç' kohë bëhet fjalë, pra kur ka ardhur ajo për herë të parë në shtëpinë tuaj?
"Fillimet e njohjes sonë me këtë person, i përkasin vitit 1979-80 kur motra ime, Kostandina, u emërua si mësuese në qytetin e Pogradecit, por miqësia jonë me të, vazhdoi edhe disa vjet të tjera dhe ajo ishte ndër të paktët njerëz që shkelnin në shtëpinë tonë, pasi babai ynë, Lasgushi ishte mjaft i mbyllur dhe për shumë rrethana të tjera, miqtë e tij që mund të vinin për ta vizituar atë, siç thashë më lart, ishin mjaft të pakët".

Me që dolët në këtë pikë, mund të na tregoni se kush ishin miqtë më të ngushtë të babait tuaj në ato vite, pra kush ishin ata që e vizitonin atë në shtëpinë tuaj?
"Në parantezë desha të them se ne kemi pasur dy shtëpi, një në Tiranë dhe një në Pogradec. Babai me nënën, Nafien, dhe ne dy gocat, (unë dhe Kostnadina) shkonim nga Tirana në Pogradec, në periudhën që mbaronim shkollat dhe kishim pushimet verore. Në atë periudhë që ne qëndronim në Pogradec, babain vinin për ta vizituar miq shumë të rrallë. Ndër ata kujtoj shkrimtarin e njohur Ismail Kadare me bashkëshorten e tij, Elenën, Bashkim Shehun, djalin e Mehmet Shehut, si dhe Skënder Luarasin. Kishte dhe persona të tjetër nga Pogradeci që akoma dhe sot ne nuk i dimë arsyet se përse vinin në shtëpinë tonë. Por babai si miq më të ngushtë të tij, konsideronte Kadarenë dhe Bashkim Shehun, të cilët vinin më shpesh për të vizituar si në Pogradec ashtu dhe në Tiranë".
U shprehët se babai juaj Lasgushi, i vlerësonte shumë Kadarenë dhe Bashkim Shehun, në ç'aspekt e keni fjalën. 
"Përveç anës intelektuale dhe profesionale, pra në fushën e letrave, babai fliste me superlativa për Ismailin e Bashkim Shehun, sepse vetëm ata të dy i ishin gjendur në momentet më të vështira që kalonte ai në atë kohë dhe babai thoshte gjithnjë: "Mik është ai që të gjendet në të keq e në rrezik", duke përmëndur Ismailin e Bashkimin".

Më konkretisht, ku i ishin gjendur ata Lasgushit dhe për çfarë e kishin ndihmuar?
"Unë po marr vetëm një aspekt. Kur unë dhe motra, Nina, mbaruam shkollat e mesme, Ismaili me Bashkimin ndërhynë që ne të na jepej e drejta e studimit për të vazhduar shkollat e larta, në Ekonomi e Letërsi që mbaruam unë dhe Nina. Në atë kohë, pra kur unë dhe Nina mbaruam shkollat e mesme, babai u kërkoi ndihmë Ismailit dhe Bashkimit, sepse ai e kishte shumë problem që ne të vazhdonim universitetin, jo thjesht për të marrë një diplomë, por të shkelje bankat e shkollës së lartë, ai e quante gjënë më të shënjtë. Kjo ishte edukata me të cilën ishte brymosur ai në shkollat europiane ku kishte studjuar. Pra që ne të mbeteshim pa u shkolluar, ishte plaga më e madhe që mund t'i hapje Lasgushit dhe që të shkolloheshim ne, do të thoshte t'i plotësoje atij një dëshirë të madhe shpirtërore. Kjo gjë vinte nga që ai e vuante shumë atë fakt, pra se ne mund të mbeteshim pa shkollë, për faj të karakterit të tij jo konformist me regjimin në fuqi. U zgjata pak në këtë pikë, por desha të them që si babai ashtu dhe ne, u jemi mjaft mirënjohës, Ismailit dhe Bashkim Shehut, për të gjitha ato që bënë për ne. Një nga personat e tjerë që na ka ndihmuar, ka qenë edhe Llazar Siliqi e Isuf Kamba, të cilët na ndihmuan në emërimin Ninës në Pogradec. Mirënjohjen ndaj tyre babai e ka shprehur dhe në ditarin e tij dhe në shumë letra dërguar atyre të cilat ne mund t'ua vëmë në dispozicion".

Të kthehemi përsëri tek çështja e zonjës Meri Lalaj, sa kohë dhe si vazhdoi miqësia e saj me Lasgushin dhe familjen tuaj?
"Miqësia e jonë me Meri Lalajn, e cila hynte dhe dilte në shtëpinë tonë fare normalisht, vazhdoi deri aty nga viti 1982, kur babait tonë i ra një ishemi cerebrlale, aq sa me porosi të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, u ngarkua Llazar Siliqi për t'i bërë nekrologjinë. Por ashtu si Llazari i Biblës që u ngjall nga Krishti, edhe babai ynë Llazari, për fat të mirë nuk vdiq, por jetoi edhe shumë vjet të tjera. Në atë kohë me interesimin e nuk e di se kujt, në shtëpinë tonë në Pogradec, erdhi mjeku specialist Kadri Baboçi nga Tirana, i cili u kujdes gjatë për mjekimin e Lasgushit. Nisur nga ky fakt, në shtëpinë tonë filluan të hynin e dilnin shumë njerëz, të cilët pyesnin për shëndetin e babait. Një nga ata persona, ishte dhe Nuçi Tira, (krushk i familjes sonë, motra e tij ishte martuar me djalin e motrës së Lasgushit) ish'kuadër i vjetër i Sigurimit të Shtetit, i cili në atë kohë punonte në degën e Brendëshme të Pogradecit. Nuçi Tira me shumë dashamirësi na tha se ne duhet që të kishim shumë kujdes nga Meri Lalaj dhe të ruheshim nga ajo. Ne e vlerësuam këshillën miqësore që na dha Nuçi, e cila na korespodonte me një fakt, se në atë kohë disa biseda familjare tonat, kishin filluar të pëshpëriteshin nëpër qytet dhe dyshimet tona normalisht ranë mbi Merin, pasi vetëm ajo kishte dijeni për ato gjëra. Që nga ajo kohë, pra pas këshillës së Nuçi Tirës, ne filluam që të ruheshim nga Meri, por pa i rënë në sy asaj. Një nga arsyet e tjera që na shtynë të hapnim sytë në marrëdhëniet që kishim me të, ishte dhe fakti se në atë kohë ajo kishte shumë miqësi me një person të quajtur Ll. A. i cili njihej si njeri i Sigurimit. Këtë gjë ne e kishim mësuar nga burime të tjera shumë të sigurta".
Përveç zonjës Meri Lalaj, është folur që kullën e Lasgush Poradecit, e ka pas frekuentuar edhe një femër tjetër. Ky fakt është bërë i njohur publikisht, edhe nga ditari i babait tuaj i botuar pjesërisht para pak vitesh nga një revistë shqiptare, por dhe nga kujtimet e zonjës Lalaj në librin e saj: "Lasgushi në Poradec".
"Kjo gjë është më se e vërtetë. Përveç Meri Lalajt, në atë kohë në shtëpinë tonë filloi të vinte dhe një zonjë tjetër e quajtur Ana Jovani, që kishte mbetur vejushë e në mos gabohem ishte rreth 37 vjeçe. Ana ishte mësuese letërsie dhe duke qenë e pasionuar pas letërsisë dhe poezisë, ajo gjeti mënyrën për të hyrë në shtëpinë tonë. Po kështu sa herë vinte zonja Ana në shtëpinë tonë, aty vinte dhe një piktor i quajtur T.M dhe të tre bashkë me Lasgushin, diskutonin për artet dhe letërsinë. Lasgushit i bëri përshtypje dhe i hyri në zëmër ajo grua, sepse fliste me plot passion për artet dhe poezinë, e duke qenë se babai ishte njeri me zëmër të madhe dhe shumë kavalier, për ta sajdisur, i lëshoi zonjës Ana studjon e tij që ajo të jetonte aty dy muajt e verës, në periudhën e pushimeve shkollore. Në ato dy muaj që Ana qëndroi aty, vinte shpesh për vizitë dhe T.M".

Në ç'periudhë bëhet fjalë?
"Në mos gaboj duhet të ketë qenë viti 1979".

A ju bënin përshtypje familjes suaj, këto miqësira dhe veprime të babait, Lasgushit?
"Për të qenë e sinqertë deri në fund, duke e njohur mirë karakterin dhe temperamentin e ndjeshëm të babait tonë, ne nuk na bënin ndonjë përshtypje të madhe miqësitë e tija. Por edhe po të kishim ndonjë rezervë në këtë aspekt,nuk mund t'i ndërhynim kurrë babait në punët e tija, pasi ashtu na kishte edukuar ai dhe ne ishim aq të emancipuara sa nuk mund ta gjykonim atë".

Si rrodhi më pas miqëisa me zonjën Ana Jovani?
"Ato dy muaj që Ana qëndroi në shtëpinë tonë, ne filluam të dyshonim tek ajo, pasi shpesh herë ajo dilte nga shtëpia me çantat plot me libra. Këtë gjë, përveçse e kishim pikasur vetë, na e kishin thënë edhe disa miq të afërm të familjes sonë. Pas kësaj, ne me shumë delikatesë, filluam që t'ja thoshim babait këtë gjë, i cili heshtëte, por në veten e tij nxirrte konkluzionet e duhura. Kur mbaroi vera, mbas një sherri të paparë me njerzit e burrit nëpër gjyqe, zonja Ana u largua nga qyteti ynë dhe u vendos në vëndëlindjen e saj, në Shkodër. Këtu mori fund dhe miqësia e familjes sonë me zonjën Ana".

Po me zonjën Meri Lalaj, deri kur e vazhduat miqësinë?
"Aty nga viti 1983, mbas vdekjes së mamasë sonë, (Nafijes) motra ime, Kostandina, erdhi me punë në Tiranë dhe bashkë me të erdhëm dhe unë e babai, Lasgushi. Kështu mori fund miqësia jonë me Meri Lalajn, e cila vinte shumë rrallë në Tiranë dhe në këto rrethana u shkëputën lidhjet me të. Por ndonëse ato dy zonja i shkëputën fizikisht lidhjet me familjen tonë, familja jonë si të thuash mbeti peng i tyre, për shkak të shumë librave, dokumenteve e dorëshkrimeve që ato patën rastin të vidhnin në shtëpinë tonë. Një nga këto, ka qenë edhe ditari i babait, të cilin e vodhi zonja Meri Lalaj".

(vijon nesër)

--------------------nga GSH-------




----

DOSSIER III 

Për herë të parë, Maria Gusho, bën publike vjedhjet që i bënë babait të saj, Lasgushit, zonjat Lalaj e Jovani si dhe falsifikimet e shpifjet e Merit në librin"Lasgushi në Poradec" 

"Ja si ia vodhën dorëshkrimet Lasgushit, dy mikeshat e tij" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e dytë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, nëpërmjet intervistës ekskluzive të Maria Gushos, u njohëm me historinë e plotë të lidhjeve të babait të saj, Lasgushit, me dy mikeshat e tij, zonjat Lalaj dhe Jovani. Sipas dëshmisë së saj, zonja Meri Lalaj e cila ka botuar së fundi librin: "Lasgushi në Poradec", hyri fillimisht në shtëpinë e tyre rreth vitit 1979, si shoqe e kolege e motrës së saj, Kostandina Gushos, pasi në atë kohë ato të dyja punonin së bashku si mësuese në shkollën 8-vjeçare të Pogradecit. Miqësia e zonjës Lalaj me familjen Gusho e Lasgushin, zgjati deri aty nga viti 1983-84, sepse pas asaj kohe, me vdekjen e nënës së tyre, Nafijes, Kostandina u transferua për në Tiranë, e bashkë me të për në kryeqytet, u zhvendosën edhe Maria me Lasgushin. Pikërisht në këtë kohë mbaron dhe shoqëria e tyre me zonjën Lalaj, e cila në shtëpinë e tyre në Tiranë shkonte shumë rrallë. Ndërsa zonja tjetër, Ana Jovani, hyri në shtëpinë dhe shoqërinë e Lasgushit, po në atë kohë dhe shkak për atë lidhje miqësore, u bë pasioni që kishte ajo për Letërsinë. Por sipas Maria Gushos, të dyja zonjat në fjalë, përfituan nga zemërgjërësia e Lasgushit dhe e shpërdoruan besimin e tij, duke i vjedhur shumë dokumente, dorëshkrime, e libra të ndryshëm, ku ndër to bënte pjesë edhe ditari i poetit, të cilin pas kërkesës së vajzave të Lasgushit, zonja Lalaj ia ktheu atyre në fillimin e viteve '90.

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Znj. Maria, si e mësuat ju se ditarin e e babait tuaj, Lasgushit, ua kishte vjedhur zonja Meri Lalaj?
"Aty nga vjeshta e vitit 1990, një miku im, më erdhi një ditë në zyrë dhe më më tha se në një libër që Ismail Kadareja kishte dorëzuar për shtyp, kishte një kapitull shumë të bukur të titulluar "Portreti i Lasgush Poradecit". Nisur nga dëshira ime e madhe për ta lexuar sa më shpejtë atë pjesë dhe gjithë librin e Kadaresë, miku im u detyrua dhe më solli bocat e librit që me shumë mundime mundi t'i merrte nga shtypëshkronja. Pasi nisa ta lexoja me një frymë, gjithë kënaqësinë për çka ishte shkruar aty, ma prishi pjesa e fundit ku unë shtanga kur e lexova".

Çfarë ishte shkruar aty?
"Në faqen 223 të librit "Ftesë në studio", (botim i vitit 1990 i Shtëpisë Botuese "8 Nëntori") shkrimtari i njohur Kadare, shkruante: "Shumë fletore të tij u zhdukën gjatë stinëve, kur ai e braktiste "kullën" e Pogradecit, për të kaluar dimrin në Tiranë. Një prej humbjeve është proza "Vizita e zonjëshës Ana X në kullën time". Një person që nuk e di në ç' rrethana kishte arritur ta merrte, ma dha mua për ta lexuar vetëm për një natë. Më pas, kur pas vdekjes së tij e pyeta për fatin e dorëshkrimit, ma mohoi. "nuk ju kam dhënë kurrë një dorëshkrim të tillë dhe as e kam patur kurrë në dorë" më tha duke më vështruar si të më thoshte: ndoshta e keni parë në gjumë". Kështu shkruhej në librin e Kadaresë".

Ju a e kishit lexuar ndonjëherë në dorëshkrim "Vizitat e zonjës Ana X në kullën time"?
"Unë e kisha lexuar disa herë atë prozë, por në ato momente që lexova bocat e librit, mësova se atë prozë na e paskërka një person, që ia kishte dhënë për ta lexuar për një natë edhe Ismail Kadaresë. Por ajo që na mundonte më shumë, ishte mendimi në se atë shkrim e kishte lexuar vetëm Ismail Kadareja, miku i ngushtë i babait tonë, apo personi në fjalë, mund t'ua kishte dhënë dhe personave të tjerë për ta lexuar".

A ju shkoi ndër mënd se kush mund të ishte ai person që ia kishte dhënë prozën në fjalë Kadaresë?
"Menjëherë sapo unë mësova nëpërmjet bocave të librit të Kadaresë, për atë fakt, bashkë me motrën time, Kostandinën, biseduam gjërë e gjatë dhe filluam që të çonim nëpërmënd të gjithë ata pak njerëz që kishin hyrë e dalë në shtëpinë tonë në atë kohë që jetonim në Pogradec dhe babai ynë ishte ende gjallë. Në mëndjen tonë sillej enigma e madhe se kush mund të ishte ai person që e njihte edhe Ismail Kadareja dhe cilat ishin arsyet që vetë Ismaili e denoncoi vetë në shkrimin e tij "Portreti i Lasgush Poradecit". Menjëherë ne u kthjelluam dhe i vumë gishtin, duke i thënë njera tjetrës, se i vetmi person që mund ta kishte bërë atë gjë, ishte zonja Meri Lalaj. Duke bërë lidhjet llogjike me ato fjalë që na kishte thënë për të, Nuçi Tira, ne nuk kishim më asnjë dyshim se ajo ishte autorja e vjedhjes së ditarit të babait tonë".

Pasi krijuat bindjen për atë gjë a e takuat zonjën Lalaj?
"Po, vetëm disa ditë më pas, aty nga fundi i tetorit 1990, motra ime Kostandina, shkoi në Pogradec dhe u takua me Merin, së cilës i tha: "Meri, ma jep ditarin "Vizita e zonjushës Anë" të cilën na e ke marrë". Ajo e befasur iu përgjigj: "Nga e di ti se atë e kam unë?". Kostandina i tha me vendosmëri: "Nuk po të them e ke apo nuk e ke ti, por të mendohesh mirë, po nuk ma dhe". Pas këtyre fjalëve disi kërcënuese të Ninës, zonja Lalaj duke u drithëruar, kishte belbëzuar dhe i ishte përgjigjur: "Mirë, do ta sjell në Tiranë, pasi s'e kam këtu". Motra ime Kostnadina në fakt nuk i kishte besuar fjalët e saj, por sidoqoftë ishte tërhequr duke e pritur në se do ta mbante fjalën që i tha".

A e mbajti fjalën zonja Lalaj?
"Po, pas disa ditësh, më datë 12 nëntor 1990, e cila korespondonte më tre vjetorin e vdekjes së Lasgushit, Meri erdhi në shtëpinë tonë në Tiranë dhe solli fletoren origjinale ku ishte shkruar ditari. Ne u gëzuam pa masë, sepse pas dhjetë vjetësh të padijes sonë për ditarin e babait, ai na ra përsëri në dorë. Gëzimi ynë ishte aq i madh,sa ne duke harruar çdo të keqe që na kishte bërë zonja Lalaj, e mbajtëm atë në drekën përkujtimore të babait. Po kështu gjatë asaj dreke ne filluam t'i shfaqnim asaj të njëjtat marrëdhënie të dikurëshme kortezie".

Po si rrodhën ngjarjet më pas me zonjën Lalaj dhe si u bë i mundur botimi i "Vizitat e zonjushës Ana në kullën time" në një revistë shqiptare?
"Në parantezë, desha të sqaroj se përpara botimit në atë revistë, gazeta juaj (Gazeta Shqiptare) në vjeshtën e vitit 1995, kishte nxjerrë një lajmërim, tip reklame, ku thuhej se së shpëjti, Shtëpia Botuese "Onufri" do të publikonte të ashtuquajturin "Vizitat e zonjushës Ana X në kullën time".

Përse thoni "të ashtuquajturin"?
"Them të ashtuquajturin, sepse babai ynë, Lasgushi, në ditarin origjinal, e kishte vënë dhe mbiemërin e zonjës, Ana, gjë e cila provonte më së miri, që marrëdhëniet midis tyre, nuk ishin "konspirative" dhe "kompromentuese". Pas këtij njoftimi ne normalisht u tronditëm, duke menduar se kush ishte ai njeri që kërkonte të bënte atë plagjiaturë të shtrëmbëruar, kur ishim gjallë ne dy vajzat e Lasgushit. Menjëherë na vajti mëndja tek Meri Lalaj, por përsëri nuk donim ta besonim se si ajo grua guxonte vallë ta keqëpërdorte faljen tonë. Për ta vërtetuar atë gjë, u lidhëm menjëherë me botuesin e "Onufrit" zotin Bujar Hudhri, i cili erdhi në shtëpinë tonë dhe na konfirmoi se vërtet gruaja e quajtur Meri Lalaj, kishte bërë një libër në formë ditari që e kishte titulluar "Lasgushi në Poradec", ku përfshihej ditari i tim eti "Vizitat e zonjushës Anë, në kullën time", dhe na tregoi ditarin e poetit që e kishte bërë gati për botim në një letër bojëqielli, si ngjyra e liqenit".

Ju i kërkuat zotit Hurdhri që ta ndalonte botimin e atij libri?
"Normalisht, me mirësjelleje, unë i thashë zotit Hudhëri që në bazë të ligjeve në fuqi për të drejtën e autorit, ai nuk duhet ta botonte atë libër, pasi nuk kishte marrë lejen tonë dhe kjo gjë të paktën nga një shtëpi botuese tepër serioze si "Onufri" duhej respektuar, sepse ajo nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse një vjedhje e hapur. Pas kësaj zoti Hudhri me çiltërsinë e tij ma zbuti pak zemërimin duke thënë: "S'më vajti mëndja, por zemra ma donte që të botoja edhe unë diçka për poetin e madh".

Si vendosët pas kësaj, a ia dhatë lejen zotit Hudhri për ta botuar librin e zonjës Lalaj?
"Për hir të mirëkuptimit me zotin Bujar Hudhri që na e fitoi zemrën me fjalët e sjelljen e tij korrekte, ramë dakort edhe me Meri Lalajn, që ta botonte librin e saj, "Lasgushi në Poradec", por pa ditarin "Vizitat e zonjushës Ana X në kullën time". Si kompromis ne i dhamë fjalën Merit që të mos e bënim publike faktin e vjedhjes së ditarit nga ana e saj. Por peripecitë tona me zonjën Lalaj, nuk ishte e thënë të kishin të sosur, sepse ditari "Vizitat e zonjushës Ana X në kullën time", filloi që të shpërndahej si trakt anë e kënd Shqipërisë. Ai ditar u dërgua edhe në redaksinë e një reviste prestigjoze, e cila normalisht e botoi atë sipas asaj që u kishte dorëzuar zonja Lalaj. Ne e hodhëm në gjyq revistën në fjalë dhe e fituam gjyqin duke marrë dëmshpërblimin, për shpifje dhe shkelje të së drejtës së autorit, pasi Meri e kishte falsifikuar ditarin duke shtuar gjëra nga fantazia e saj. Po kështu zonja Lalaj arrinte deri atje sa që shumë sende të blear tek tregu i Gabit, i servirte nëpër miqtë e saj, si suvenire që ja kishte dhuruar Lasgushi. Këto fjalë na vinin edhe ne në vesh dhe ramë në pozitë të vështirë, pasi s'kishim si t'ua mbushnim mëndjen njerëzve se çfarë e lidhte atë kreaturë me babanë tonë, Lasgushin. Kështu përfunduan peripecitë tona me zonjën Lalaj, e cila nuk i ndahet spekullimeve të saj, gjë të cilën e tregoi edhe me ribotimin së fundmi të librit të saj "Lasgushi në Poradec", ku ajo përsëri ka vazhduar avazin e shpifjeve monstruoze të saj, gjë për të cilën ne do i drejtohemi gjyqit".

Konkretisht, me pak fjalë mund të na thoni se çfarë shpifjesh e falsifikimesh ka bërë zonja Lalaj në librin e saj "Lasgushi në Poradec"?
"Në faqen 63 të atij libri shkruhet: "Lasgushi tha: Gruaja duhet të jetë skllave dhe është skllave, duhet të bëjë siç i thotë burri! Kurse unë në mëndjen time: Mirë e ke o Lasgush, mirë, por harron kur na ulen burrat në gjunjë e na luten me lot në sy duke na thënë plot marrëzira përkëdhelëse". Ja pra se ku shkon marrëzia e Meri Lalajt, kur dihet shumë mirë se si i ka kënduar Lasgushi emanicipimit të femrës shqiptare. Po kështu në faqe 109, ajo thotë se "ndodhet një faqe e shkruar për qëllimin final të Lasgushit dhe mban datën 12 shtator 1978, gjë e cila në gjyq u provua se ishte fallsifikim. Po kështu aty ajo ka shkruar sikur, babai ynë i ka thënë zonjës Ana Jovani: "Ti do bëhesh Ana Lasgush Poradeci, por ajo nuk pranoi duke i thënë : ti je i martuar". Të gjitha këto janë fantazira dhe sajime të paskrupullta të Meri Lalajt, ashtu siç është i mbushur i gjithë libri i saj".

Si e shpjegoni këtë fakt, përse i ka bërë ajo këto gjëra?
"Meri Lalaj kërkon të mbahet fort pas emrit të Lasgush Poradecit, për të mbuluar mëkatet e veta".

Po me zonjën Ana Jovani a keni pasur të tilla probleme?
"Zonja Ana Jovani, ndryshonte nga Meri Lalaj, sepse Ana ato që kishte vjedhur nuk i botoi".

Pse çfarë pati vjedhur ajo tek ju?
"Me rastin e 80-vjetorit të lindjes së babait, ajo ishte në shtëpinë tonë dhe fshehtas futi në çantën e saj, librin "Histori të Literaturës Franceze" dhe "Visaret e Kombit". Ne i thamë babait, i cili i bëri telegram asaj, por ajo nuk i solli. Në qershorin e vitit 1980 kur unë kisha marrë rrogën e parë dhe po qerasja babain, Lasgushin, në "Arbana", Ana na erdhi në tavolinë, pasi atë ditë ajo kishtë sjellë fëmijët e klasës së saj në ekskursion në Tiranë. Babai menjëherë i tha: "Të lutem të më kthesh të gjitha që më ke marrë". Ajo u përgjigj: "Unë nuk kam marrë asgjë pa dijeninë tuaj". Babai akoma më i zëmëruar ia ktheu: "Unë nuk po të them me leje apo pa leje, por po të them më kthe çfarë më ke marrë". Kështu u detyrua Nina dhe shkoi në shtëpinë e saj në Shkodër për t'i marrë ato dhe aty ajo pa të varura në mur, disa kartolina me pamje nga Shqipëria, riprodhime të piktorit kroat, Paja Ivanoviç, të cilat Lasgushit, ia kishte sjellë nga Ohri një shok shkolle i Rumanisë. Ana u shfajësua duke i thënë Niniës se ato ia kishte dhuruar vetë Lasgushi dhe në fund nuk ia dorzoi e i mbajti për vete

----

----------


## Dita

Mire qe vajzat e Lasgushit jane gjalle e po sjellin te verteten. 

Cfare poshtersish paskan perhapur deri me sot! 
Sa te ulet arrijne te behen njerezit.


Falemnderit Brari qe i solle te dy pjeset ne forum.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nje gje me çudit..."babai ynë, Lasgushi ishte mjaft i mbyllur dhe për shumë rrethana të tjera, miqtë e tij që mund të vinin për ta vizituar atë, siç thashë më lart, ishin mjaft të pakët".
E ne kete rreth te ngushte miqsh benin pjese Skender Luarasi , Ismail Kadare , Bashkim Shehu ...( dhe dy hajdute?). 
Per mua , kjo pike mbetet e erret..

----------


## dikeafajtore

Shume e cuditshme e gjithe kjo qe lexova tani. Kam lexuar dy here librin : "Lasgushi ne Pogradec" te Meri Lalajt. Megjithese ka formen e nje ditari tradicional, me dite, muaj dhe vite te percaktuar eshte shume , shume terheqes, interesant  dhe ka shume episode qe te mbeten gjate ne mendje. Kujtoj psh kur Lasgushi komenton vetvrasjen e Mehmet Shehut: Vetem trimat dine te vrasin veten... Ose poezite e kendshme qe i thurte miqesise se tij me Rinush Idrizin dhe gruan e tij Friden.  Ose kur dilte rrugeve te Pogradecit me nje ore tavoline futur ne xhep, ose kur fliste per ore te tera per gjera qe atij i dukeshin te rendesishme dhe i torturonte kastile njerezit qe i rrinin prane. Ose kur recitonte per ore te tera vjershat e tij per Kosoven, kur diskutonte me nje elokuence te pashoqe mbi letersine boterore, kur tregonte dashuroret e tij, sidomos aventuren 50-vjecare me Niqken, (piktoren Androniqi Zengon)
Kujtoj qe Meri Lalaj pershkruante me ngjyra varferie te tejskajshme "kullen" e Lasgushit, kushtet mizerabile ku ai ngrysej dhe gdhihej.

Tani del qe Meri eshte hajdute. Ndoshta. Por nje hajdute shume e talentuar. Per kete e vleresoj. Me lart lihet te kuptohet qe Lasgushi edhe mund tua kete falur vete shume gjera qofte Merit , qofte Anes. Kujtoj sesi nje pedagogu im i letersise qe tani nuk jeton me , Tomorr Domi , thoshte: Vjedhja e librave nuk eshte vjedhje...

Ajo qe me la shije te keqe kur lexova shkrimin me lart eshte fakti qe vajzat e Lasgushit duket sikur kerkojne ta rehabilitojne moralisht te atin, ne kuptimin e nje morali teper te ngushte, qe te ngjall meshire. Sikur duan te thone qe babai i tyre ishte nje baba dhe burre i zakonshem, kur ne fakt s'ka qene aspak i tille. 

Lasgushi i kishte kapercyer njemije here kufijte e moralit tradicional, notonte prej vitesh ne te tjera ujera, ishte albatrosi qe kishte ngecur perfundimisht dhe tragjikisht ne balten dhe llucen e nje fataliteti te dyfishte: atij politik dhe moralist. Njerez si Lasgushi nuk i nxe asnje lloj kostumi, sado modern te jete ky i fundit. 

Akoma me teper me vjen ne mendje i gjalle episodi kur Kadareja tregon per prozen"Vizitat e zonjushes Ana ne kullen time" Ai thote qe eshte nje proze e mrekullueshme, e jashtzakonshme. Si ka mundesi qe Kadareja te kete lajthitur dhe te mos dalloje dot nje ditar te thjeshte nga nje tregim i mirefillte? Viktor Hygoi ne moshen 80 vjecare bie ne dashuri me nje 18 vjecare dhe martohet, perse Lasgushi te ishte i imunizuar nga nje histori e tille dashurie? Mos valle vajzat e tij mendojne se kjo gje do e demtoje publikisht figuren e te atit? Sa te vogla me duken...Me vjen sinqerisht keq...


P.s Brar, flmn qe e solle ketu.

----------


## pelin

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga dikeafajtore_ 

...qe vajzat e Lasgushit duket sikur kerkojne ta rehabilitojne moralisht te atin, ne kuptimin e nje morali teper te ngushte, qe te ngjall meshire. Sikur duan te thone qe babai i tyre ishte nje baba dhe burre i zakonshem, kur ne fakt s'ka qene aspak i tille. 

... Njerez si Lasgushi nuk i nxe asnje lloj kostumi, sado modern te jete ky i fundit... 


   Me teper se e drejte.
 Me sa duket e vetmja gje qe na ben te kthejme koken ndaj cupkave te poetit eshte vetem atesia e tyre.

(Dikea mos me thuaj qe nuk eshte Lasgushi idhulli yt.)

----------


## Sokoli

Oh pazari se çu mbush
Ejani të privatizojm Lasgushë!
Ca ne djep e ca në varr 
Gushon i pari kush ta marrë.
Dhe Lasgushi bën sehir.

Njëri Gushos se ç'i thashë,
tjetri Gushua më ka thënë
duallë dhe varjant i ri
Mua Gushua ma ka vënë.
Dhe Lasgushi ben çudi.


p.s.

Thua në të hyftë poeti
u zmadhoke si njeri.
Thua në të hyftë poeti
të lë brënda poezi
Dhe Lasgushi se çpo qesh.

----------


## Dita

> _Postuar me pare nga pelin_
> 
> Me teper se e drejte.
> Me sa duket e vetmja gje qe na ben te kthejme koken ndaj cupkave te poetit eshte vetem atesia e tyre.





Ashtu sic e vetmja gje qe i ben njerezit te kthejne koken nga Meri Lalaj jane marredheniet (te cilesdo forme pacin qene ato) e saj me Lasgushin.


Te verteten e ka marre Lasgushi me vete ne qiell e spekulimet besoj se vetem do t'i japin buke botuesve te librave, gazetave, avokateve mbrojtes te seciles nga palet. E besoj se para spekulimeve apo nje versioni te vertete, kane te drejte edhe vajzat te sjellin versionin e tyre.










> _Postuar me par nga Sokoli_
> 
> Oh pazari se çu mbush
> Ejani të privatizojm Lasgushë!
> Ca ne djep e ca në varr 
> Gushon i pari kush ta marrë.
> Dhe Lasgushi bën sehir.
> 
> Njëri Gushos se ç'i thashë,
> ...






Bukur e ke thene Sokol.

----------


## Brari

Vazhdon GSH  me  Lasgushin...


DOSSIER 

Ish-nënkryetari i Degës së Brendëshme të Pogradecit, Vladimir Meçe, dëshmon për herë të parë mbi vizitën e bërë në shtëpinë e poetit të famshëm dhe vjedhjen e arkivit të tij 

Shefi i Sigurimit: "Ja pse shkova me Kadarenë tek Lasgushi" 


--------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Para tre ditëve në faqet speciale të rubrikës Dossier të gazetës sonë, ne botuam disa pjesë nga ditari i zonjës Meri Lalaj të shkëputura prej librit të saj "Lasgushi në Poradec". Ndër pjesët e atij libri që ne nuk i përzgjodhëm për t'i botuar, ndër të tjera bëhej fjalë edhe për vizitën e shkrimtarit të njohur Ismail Kadare, në shtëpinë e poetit të famshëm, ku ai sipas zonjës Lalaj, shoqërohej nga ish-nënkryetari i Degës së Brendëshme të Pogradecit, Vladimir Meçe. Pas botimit të atij shkrimi, zoti Meçe reagoi në adresë të gazetës sonë, ndaj aluzioneve që ka bërë Meri Lalaj në librin e saj lidhur me atë vizitë që ai dhe shkrimtari i njohur Ismail Kadare, kishin bërë në shtëpinë e Lasgush Poradecit. Duke qenë e hapur për lexuesin e gjërë dhe për të hedhur sadopak dritë rreth së vërtës mbi vjedhjen e arkivit të Lasgush Poradecit, ne i ofruam mundësinë zotit Meçe për të dhënë dëshmitë e tij në kuadrin e debatit të hapur këto ditë në gazetën tonë midis kujtimeve të marra nga ditari i zonjës Lalaj dhe vajzës së Lasgushit, Maria Gushos.

Zoti Meçe, në një libër të botuar së fundmi, të titulluar "Lasgushi në Poradec" të autores Meri Lalaj, thuhet se në vitin 1984 kur ju keni qenë nënkryetar i Degës së Brendëshme të Pogradecit, bashkë me shkrimtarin e njohur Ismail Kadare, keni qenë për vizitë tek shtëpia e Lasgush Poradecit?
"Po kjo është më se e vërtetë".

Në çfarë rrethanash njiheshit ju me Kadarenë?
"Me Ismail Kadarenë unë isha njohur që në vitet 1967-71 kur isha student në Fakultetin e Gjuhë-Letërsisë, sepse ai në atë kohë na jepte një cikël leksionesh mbi letërsinë bashkohore perendimore. Natyrisht, dëshira ime si çdo student tjetër, ishte për një njohje të afërt me të, aq më tepër që në "garën" se cili nga shkrimtarët ishte më i madh, Agolli apo Kadareja, unë bëja pjesë në grupin e kadareistëve. Nisur nga sa thashë më lart, ishte dëshira ime për të gjetur mundësitë dhe për t'u afruar e për t'u njohur me Ismailin. Dhe ai ndonëse nga natyra në dukje ishte pak i ftohtë, gjente kohën dhe mënyrat, për të mos na prekur në dëshirat tona. Por dëshira, pra njohja nga afër me Kadarenë, m'u realizua pas vitit 1971 kur unë mbarova fakultetin dhe u emërova me punë si redaktor në shtypin ushtarak. Në atë kohë mua m'u dha mundësia për t'u njohur nga afër me Ismailin, duke i kërkuar për të botuar ndonjë tregim, kritikë letrare etj.".

Ju njiheni si njeri që keni punuar në Shërbimet Sekrete, apo siç njihet ndryshe në Sigurimin e Shtetit, kurse në fakt thoni që jeni diplomuar në Gjuhë-Letërsi e keni punuar në gazetari?
"Po kjo është më se e vertetë, unë jam diplomuar në Gjuhë-Letërsi dhe në të gjithë karrierën time kam punuar vetëm shtatë vjet në Shërbimet Sekrete, periudhën tjetër jam marrë me gazetari. Pra është rasti të them lidhur me njohjen time nga afër me Kadarenë. Kur isha në shtypin ushtarak, pas disa kërkesave që i bëra Ismailit, ai më dha dhe ma besoi mua për t'ja botuar prozën e mrekullueshme "Baladë për vrasjen e Jusuf Gërvallës". Pra desha të them, se njohja ime me Kadarenë, ishte shumë kohë më përpara se unë të filloja punë në Shërbimet Sekrete dhe dua të shtoj se në atë kohë kur unë fillova punë në ato organe, nuk më ishte shuar aspak pasioni për Letërsinë, ashtu sukurse edhe sot. Pra në atë kohë unë kisha të botuara një libër me tregime, skenarë për filma artistik e novela, për të mos përmëndur me dhjetra artikuj publicistikë, reportazhe të ndryshme etj. U zgjata pak për t'u përgjigjur pyetjes suaj, por me këtë desha të sqaroj se përse u ndodha unë nën shoqërinë e Kadaresë në shtëpinë e Lasgush Poradecit, në gushtin e vitit 1983".

Me ç'rast ju dhe Kadareja shkuat për vizitë tek Lasgushi?
"Në parantezë desha të them, se në atë kohë, pra në gushtin e vitit 1984, unë nuk kisha veçse një muaj që isha transferuar nga Tirana për në Pogradec, me detyrën e Shefit të Sigurimit të atij rrethi, apo thënë ndryshe në detyrën e nënkryetarit të Degës së Brendëshme. Në atë periudhë, pra në gusht 1984, Ismaili ndodhej me pushime në Pogradec dhe teksa ishim duke pirë kafenë e mëngjezit, ai më tha: "Duhet ta njohësh Lasgushin". Këtë gjë Ismaili ma tha, pasi e dinte pasionin tim të madh për Letërsinë dhe për mua ajo gjë përbënte vërtet një rast shumë të mirë për të shkuar për vizitë në shtëpinë e tij, sepse në atë kohë atij i kishte vdekur bashkëshortja, Nafija. Kështu atë pasdite unë me Ismailin e bashkëshorten e tij, Elenën, shkuam për vizitë tek shtëpia e Lasgushit".

Kë gjetët dhe kush iu priti atje?
"Në shtëpinë e tij, ishte vetë Lasgushi së bashku me dy vajzat, Kostandina e Maria. Asnjë njeri tjetër nuk ishte në atë shtëpi".

Sa qëndruat në shtëpinë e Lasgushit dhe gjatë asaj kohe a erdhën njerëz të tjerë aty?
"Me sa mbaj mënd, ne aty kemi qëndruar rreth dy orë dhe gjatë asaj kohe nuk na shqetësoi asnjë njeri tjetër".

Por Meri Lalaj, në librin e saj "Lasgushi në Poradec", shkruan se ka qenë edhe ajo prezent gjatë vizitës suaj aty?
"Kjo nuk është aspak e vërtetë, aty në atë shtëpi përveçse sa thashë më lart, nuk ka pasur dhe nu ka ardhur asnjë njeri tjetër".

Po Meri Lalajn, a e keni njohur ju?
"Këtë emër e kam dëgjuar vite më vonë, mbasi në atë kohë dhe gjatë gjithë qëndrimit tim në Pogradec, nuk kisha dëgjuar kurrë për këtë njeri dhe këtë e pohoj duke pasur parasysh jo vetëm detyrën time funksionale, por edhe dëshirat e mija për t'u shoqëruar e qëndruar me krijuesit pogradecarë, me të cilët si atëherë edhe sot kam një miqësi të pastër dhe respekt të ndërsjelltë".

"Çfarë bisedash bëtë gjatë qëndrimit tuaj në shtëpinë e Lasgushit?
"Në parantezë desha të them se që përpara se të hynim në shtëpinë e Lasgushit, mua m'u rikujtua një vizitë që pata bërë në Shtëpinë Botuese "Rilindja" të Prishtinës në vitin 1979, ku vëllezërit kosovarë na dhuruan serinë e plotë të veprave të rilindasve tanë në një botim luksoz, e midis tyre një vëllim me poezitë e Lasgushit, të titulluar "Vdekja e Nositit". Përveç të tjerave mua më kishte tërhequr vëmëndjen edhe një fotografi e Lasgushit që ishte botuar në atë libër, ku ai kishte dalë në moshë të re dhe me flokët e gjata, që mua çuditërisht më ngjasonte me njërin nga këngëtarët e mdhenj anglezë të një prej grupeve më të famshëm të asaj kohe. Ajo fotografi më shoqëronte së bashku me pyetjen: nëse Lasgushi ishte më tepër fenomen artistik, apo shoqëror. Ndërsa pamja që më doli përpara syve kur e takuam Lasgushin, ma hoqi përfytyrimin e fotografisë përfundimisht dhe më futi në botën e rilindasve tanë, jo vetëm për flokët borë të bardha dhe veshjen me jelek e qostek, ndonëse ishte vapë gushti. Ndërsa pas bisedës me të, dilemën time midis fenomenit artistik e shoqëror, e zgjidha në favor të të dyjave".

Si ju prezantoi Ismaili tek Lasgushi?
"Ismaili me prezantoi si mikun e tij, duke i theksuar Lasgushit, që ai (Lasgushi) mund të më drejtohej në çdo kohë dhe çdo moment, për çdo problem apo hall që të kishte ai dhe dy vajzat e tij, Maria e Kostandina, duke i nënvizuar dhe detyrën funksionale që kisha unë në Pogradec".

Si reagoi Lasgushi pas kësaj?
"Ndërsa Lasgushi më falenderoi për vizitën e ngushëllimin që i bëmë, Ismaili i tha që edhe unë isha i pasionuar pas Letërsisë dhe që shkruaja prozë e pëlqeja poezinë. Në këtë moment, Lasgushi ndërhyri me vrull duke thënë: "Ismail, njeriu që lexon dhe pëlqen poezinë, doemos, është njeri i mirë". Pas kësaj Lasgushi pati një monolog të gjatë mbi raportet e poetit me atdheun dhe në substancë më kujtohet që u shpreh: "Ne poetët, Ismail, drejtojmë atdheun, ne mbajmë gjallë Kombin, ne i zgjedhim djemtë të bëjnë ekonominë, të ruajnë kufijnë", dhe fraza të kësaj natyre gati gati qiellore, mbi rolin e poetit në këtë gjithësi, ishin të pafundme. Ju më pyetët në fillim që a na shqetësoi njeri gjatë asaj bisede. Më kujtohet se herë pas here, konja e bardhë që i rrinte në prehër, lëvizte, ndërsa Lasgushi e përkëdheltë dhe në një moment duke na u drejtuar ne tha: "Emrin e ka qen, por në të vërtetë punën e bën të madh se është besnik".

A mund të na thoni gjë rreth arkivit personal të Lasgushit, a kishit të dhëna se ai po vidhej?
"Po ne ishim në dijeni se Lasgushi kishte një arkiv personal mjaft të pasur, veçanërisht me dokumente e dorëshkrime origjinale autentike, jo vetëm të tijat por edhe të shumë personaliteteve shqiptarë e të huaj me të cilët ai kishte pasur korespodencë. Ato përbënin një pasuri të paçmuar kombëtare dhe për këtë arsye ne ishim vënë në dijeni si organ dhe kishim informacione se disa elementë me prirje negative, i ofroheshin herë pas here, gjoja duke i ofruar miqësi, për t'ia përvetësuar këto dokumenta. Nuk e di nëse ky element e realizoi vjedhjen e arkivit dhe deri në ç'masë, por di të them se ne e kishin sinjalizuar familjen e Lasgushit që të ruhej prej tyre. Kujtoj se ishte një informacion për një grua e cila i shërbente herë pas here në shtëpi, në disa punë të rëndomta shtëpiake, ku Lasgushi, si aristokrat i lindur që ishte, nuk i lejonte gruan dhe dy vajzat që t'i bënin".

Mos bëhet fjalë për zonjën Meri Lalaj?
"Thashë se ne kishim informacione, por unë nuk mund të konfirmoj nëse ishte ky person apo jo. Kjo lidhet me dy arsye: e para sepse me ato probleme të rëndomta merrej vetëm policia e nuk ishin objekt i punës sonë dhe e dyta në informacionet që kishim flitej për më shumë se nje person që vidhte arkivin e Lasgushit".

Thatë që i keni lexuar shkrimet e fundit të gazetës sonë mbi ditarin e Meri Lalajt e marrëdhëniet intime të saj e zonjëës Ana Jovani me Lasgushin, a keni pasur ju informacione si organ, për ato lidhje?
"Lasgushi kishte shije të holla dhe mrekullohej vetëm para së bukurës. Besoj se me këtë ua dhashë përgjigjien e pyetjes suaj". 

---------------




..Ne si Forumiste  lexojme c'fare thone ata qe njohen Lasgushin por neve natyrisht nuk na intereson te mbajme ane..andej ose ketej..
Pak rendesi ka se cberi Meri ose Ana..
Meri derisa i ka qendruar afer Lasgushit do te thote se e ka respektuar dhe mire eshte qe ajo dhe te bijat e Poetit te mirkuptohen..
Ne lexojme dhe sejcili meson dicka..e ben vet konkluzione..

Psh..  cfare eshte interesante nga keto qe lexojme..per mua..

Qe  PRISHTINA edhe pse ne Tirane mbahej heshtje per Lasgushin ja botoi Poetit veprat e tije dhe Poeti e meritonte sepse megjithse "ortodoks pe Poradeci"  ai ishte dhe nji Dashamir i madh i Kosoves.
Prishtina e asaj kohe jo vetem Lasgushin por dhe gjithe Shkrimtaret e tjere Shqiptare i lartesoi dhe nderoi pa marre parasysh "Kandarin" e PPSH-se per Letersine..
Kjo i nderon intelektualet e Prishtines dhe "Kombinatin" e LIBRIT RILINDJA.

......

----------


## Estella

Po ju sjell edhe une nje pjese libri te shkruar nga Tomi Mato, per jeten e lasgushit.

Libri titullohet. "te verteta e te pathena per Lasgushin" Ja tek e keni.

Kapitulli titullohet "Valixhja" ku flet edhe per ate qe Brari e ka sjelle me lart .

Poeti kishte nje valixhe, te cilen s'e ndante nga vetja kurre. Kur udhetonte, e vendoste nen kembe, ndersa kur nisej per rruge te gjate, konen e merrte ne doren e majte se bashku me bostune, kurse valixhen ne doren e djathte. Kur shkonte per ndonej vizite, valixhen e mbyllte me celez "Elzet"? Valixhja kishte forme ovale, ngjyre kafe e celur, e gervishtur dhe dukej disi e vjeter, por qe sigurohej gjithnje me celes.
Bashkeqytetaret, sa here e shikonin Llazare me kete valixhe ne dore, thoshin: -Flori ka ky Lasgushi ne kete valixhe qe s'e ndan nga dora?!
-Por kurioz, c'eshte e drejta isha bere edhe une, ndaj shpesh here pyesja veten se c'do te kete ky njeri ne te.
Nje dite vajta per vizite ne shtepine e tij. Per cudi dera e jashtme e tij ishte e hapur. Mendova se do te kete dale, por mu pergjigj Ciou-Ariu.
Zbriti me te shpejte ne und te shkalleve per t'y ndeshur me mua, por i shkoit kot se me shofu menjehere dhe m'u hodh tere qef duke me pergezuar. Ai para dhe une pas u ngjitem perpjete shkalleve. llazari hapi deren e "kulles" dhe mes befasise dhe gezimit u justifikua: -Me fal basho, qe s'te prita. Urdhero lart, por kujdes se mos biesh nga shkallet se une jam mesuar me to. Nema doren mua, ashtu!
Qeshem te dy dhe hyme brenda ne "Kulle". Valixhen e kishte vene mbi tavoline dhe shkruante. S'durova dhe i thashe: Zoti Llazar, me besoni, po sa here te shikoj me kete valixhe ne dore, mendja me shkon tek Harpagoni i Moljerit qe shtrengonte qypin me flori. Edhe ju, flori kini ne kete valixhe te shekullit te kaluar?!
Ai buzeqeshi. E shtrengoi midis dy kraheve, vuri mjekren mbi dorezen e saj dhe belbezoi: - ketu brenda eshte thesari im, nje pjese e jetes sime. Ka gure xhevairi, perla. Mos i shiko formen, por permbajtjen, sic thote ajo e famshmja metode e Realizmit Socialist, ironizoi Lasgushi, duke qeshur. Natyrisht kete ironi e shijuam se bashku.
Kete vizite ne shtepine e Lasgushit e bera aty nga viti 1979. Ne fillin e geshtenjave qe shtrihet mbi qytet, kendoi edhe tre vjet me radhe qyqja. te jem i sinqerte, nuk e vizitoja shpesh. Nje mbasdite me troket ne dere nje komshi. Si pershendetemi, me zgjat doren dhe me jep nje cope leter. - Ma dha cupa e Lllazarit, me tha, -me porositi qe te ta jepja sonte.
-E lexova siper:. Zoti Kozma! Jepja babit ne dore urgjentisht! Faleminderit 1 Amrija. (ishte e bija e Llazarit)

Vijon

----------


## Dita

> Ai buzeqeshi. E shtrengoi midis dy kraheve, vuri mjekren mbi dorezen e saj dhe belbezoi: - ketu brenda eshte thesari im, nje pjese e jetes sime. Ka gure xhevairi, perla. Mos i shiko formen, por permbajtjen, sic thote ajo e famshmja metode e Realizmit Socialist, ironizoi Lasgushi, duke qeshur. Natyrisht kete ironi e shijuam se bashku.



 :buzeqeshje: 


Estella, falemnderit qe po sjell pjese prej librit.




----------------





Shikoni se c'gjeta ne internet....Artikull i muajit shkurt ne gazeten Shekulli. 






_Është bërë gati albumi me pikturat dhe vizatimet e Lasgush Poradecit, i cili do të promovohet në një ekspozitë_ 


*Pikturat e Poradecit mblidhen në një album*


Atë kohë Lasgush Poradeci jetonte në Gras. Ndërsa miku i tij i afërt, Dhimitër Pasko ( Mitrush Kuteli) jetonte në Pogradec. Ishte viti 1931. Pikërisht ky vit shënohej në një prej letrave që Poradeci i niste mikut të tij shkrimtarit Mitrush Kuteli. E në atë letër të 21 dhjetorit të viti 1931 ai shkruan për pasionin e tij, pikturën. Ndër të tjera ai rrëfen për disa piktura me ngjyra dhe disa vizatime. Të cilëve ai iu përmend edhe emrat. Kjo letër ishte grishësja e parë drejt Poradecit piktor. Tashmë, ato piktura do të përmblidhen në një album, i cili do të publikohet ditën që do të çelet ekspozita me pikturat e Poradecit. Përgatitjen e këtij albumi e ka marrë përsipër studiuesi Moikom Zeqo, i cili i ka futur tashmë dokumentet dhe letrat ku Poradeci flet për pikturën në fondin e Arkivit në Muzeun Kombëtar. Vetë Zeqo pohon se në kërkimet pas vdekjes së Lasgush Poradecit rezultoi se ka shumë punime të tij. Vizatimet e tij janë hasur edhe tek dy librat e tij Vallja e yjeve dhe Ylli i zemrës, ku ka disa gravura të vogla si ilustrime të librave si dhe disa vizatime të realizuara nga vetë Lasgushi,- thotë ai, duke rrëfyer se pas vdekjes së poetit dy vajzat e tij gjetën disa telajo të mbledhura tub, të cilat ato i hapën dhe i vendosën nëpër korniza. Tashmë kemi 5 piktura të tij në vaj, midis të cilave pikas portreti i Bethovenit, dhe disa portrete femrash të nënshkruara nga Lasgush Poradeci dhe bëhet fjalë edhe për 25 vizatime , kryesisht portrete njerëzish të shquar, i Eqerem Çabejt, Azdrenit, personazhe që i ka njohur ai vetë drejtpërdrejt, etj, thotë Zeqo, duke shtuar se ka disa vizatime që i përkasin kohës së rinisë së tij, kur ai ishte i shtruar në sanatorium në Greqi. Të gjitha këto nuk bëjnë më shumë se dyzet punime,- thotë Zeqo, duke shtuar se këto punime duke u mbështetur edhe mbi dokumentacionin nxjerrin të plotë kuadrin e Lasgush Poradecit edhe si piktor. 
Letra për pikturën
Në një nga letrat që ai i ka dërguar Mitrush Kutelit, Poradeci flet edhe për disa piktura. Konkretisht ai flet për tre piktura. Një prej tyre titullohet Maria Madalena në shpellën e shenjtë, një pikturë tjetër me ngjyra titullohet Zgjimi i dashurisë, ndërsa një tablo tjetër më e vogël ka titullin Miq të mirë. Këto tre piktura ai i përmend në një letër drejtuar Mitrush Kutelit, dërguar nga Grasi me 21 dhjetor 1931, ku flet për to dhe njëkohësisht edhe për një baule me libra që ka qenë pronë e Lasgushit. Por edhe në disa letra të tjera ai tregon për këto piktura, madje rrëfen se ka bërë edhe piktura me porosi, kryesisht portrete. Në të gjithë këto dokumente, ( janë gjithsej rreth 20 dokumente që i janë dhuruar Muzeut historik kombëtar), Moikom Zeqo, thotë se është mbështetur për të realizuar tekstin e këtij albumi me pikturat e Poradecit. Albumi do të ketë me ngjyra vetëm pesë punime, ndërsa pjesa tjetër do të jetë vetëm bardhë e zi si dhe edhe teksti i shkruar nga Moikom Zeqo, i cili thotë se ndër këto 20 dokumente që ai do ti përmbledhë në këtë album, janë rreth 5 letra që kryesisht i dërgohen Dhimitër Paskos. Këto janë letra ku ai flet kryesisht për pikturën, por edhe për lexime të librave të ndryshme, të marrëdhënieve që ka me njerëzit, vështirësitë ekonomike, etj. E ndërsa albumi tashmë është gati dhe ka mbetur vetëm shtypja e tij, aktiviteti, që përmbledh ekspozitën e Poradecit si dhe promovimi i këtij albumi, do të mbështetet edhe nga presidenti i Republikës. 

A.Peçi


--------------



A keni degjuar gje te jete bere promovimi i ketij albumi?

----------


## Estella

U vesh dhe dola te mbaroja porosine. Ula dorezen, mbyllur. Trokita; m'u pergjigj Cuc_ariu. Mbas pak doli ne dritare Llazari, i cili foli: Kush eshte?
-Une llazar.
-U gezua. Duke mbyllur dritaren, tha: Erdha, erdha!
-Sa celi dren. Cuci mu hodh ne qafe. E perkedhela, i dhashe edhe nje sheqerke, te cilen e perlau sapo i hoqa letren.
E ke mesuar keq me sheqerin dhe me llokume Zoti Llazar.
Duke ngjitur shkallet i ngazellyer, fliste:- Une te vi shpesh per vizite, kurse ti vjen rralle. Edhe une e kam nje gote raki o Basho!
-Verejtja ishte e drejte. U mendova dhe i thashe: Jo vetem vetemune por edhe femijet te presin me padurim. Sa erret, me pyesnin se a do te vinte sonte xhaxhi Llazari? te degjojne dhe kenaqen. Me futi ne dhomen e ndenjes. Si u ula, vendosa te mos ia hap letren. Nderkohe Llazari nxitoi dhe me pyeti per shendetin tim e te familjes sime. Po ti, O lasgush i dashur, si em je me shendet? - e pyeta une.
-Rrudhi buzet. _ U shqetesova dhe i thashe se mos te shqeteson shendeti qe te shkoj te therras Miston. Beri me dore te mos luaja nga vendi. Po c'fare te shqeteson, koka, tensioni apo??
-Sikur te nxilte nje gulc, qe i rendonte ne shpirt, shpertheu:
-Shyqyr zotit nga shendeti jam mire, jam top, por me shqeteson dhe mi ngre nervat dicka tjeter, dicka qe eshte me e keqe se semundja.
- E degjova me vemendje por nuk thitha dot ne cast nentekstin. Kersherira me shtyu qe te mesoj te verteten e hidhur.
-C'kini, Zoti llazar? Flisni, jam gati tju ndihmoj!
_basho kur trokite ne dre, e di se c'fare po beja, e di mo?
-Forma se si ma beri pyetjen me krijoi per pak momente bindjen se po fliste percart. I cuditut zura koken me te dyja dhe heshtja.

----------


## Estella

Dita pyetjen tende nuk mund ti pergjigjem ne cast. Do te pyes disa miq te tij dhe do te te tregoj.



-Po germoja ne valizhe.
_shyqyr, thashe me vete, qenka ne rregull nga mendja dhe u clirova sakaq.
Iku lart ne "Kullen", mori valizhen dhe erdhi duke e shtrenguar posi Gobesku qypin me flori dhe bertiti: - Ketu ka vjersha me te medhaja se qypi i Gosekut. Ai kishte flori por ketu ka diamante, visare. Vetem une ja dij vleren ketij thesari, vleren historike dhe artistike. Mos ma merr per keq, o Basho, por e di qe te ka ngelur hatri.
Mbaj mend se dy here me le lutur te te tregoj sekretet e kesaj valixheje, s'ta kam shuajtur kureshtjen. Me fal!
-S'ka gje!
-Ka Basho, ka. Ty sta tregova, por qe ta dish, me kane pergeruar. Me kane hapur valizhen.
-Sikur te ma kishte shpuar njeri me gjilpere, u ngrita nag vedni dhe i shqetesuar e pyeta: -po kush?
-Mblodhi buzet, rrudhi fytyren, ngriti te dyja duart lart dhe ecte neper dhome si nje njeri qe ka provuar gjilperen. Ngriu ne vend dhe pastaj thashe se po i pushonte zemra. Iu afrova dhe i thashe :macka e bardhe: os kane hyre hajdute naten kur ti ishe ne spital;
O llazar?
-Ai shpertheu nje mllef te brendshem :majmuni me banane: e ka pergeruar njeri i brendshem. Ai eshte i rrezikshem. Ai te vjen si mik dhe ti i beson, ai te gjen momentin dhe te fut gishtin mbrapa. E vure re, Basho se kush vertiteshe me shume kur une e semura nga ishemja celebrale? I kam shuem inat ata qe merren me fjale prapakraheve.
-Hezitove ti pergjigjem. Vendosa ti shkas pyetjes se tij. Zoti llazar, ka mundesi te me tregoni se c'fare ju mundon nga thesari juaj?
I irrituar nguli kembe: - Te lutem , Basho, pergjigjmu pyetjes se kush nga miqte e mi hynte dhe dilte ne shtepi kur une isha ne agoni? Nuk dua te shpifesh, thuama te verteten!

-rashe ne dileme. Ne merdhenie me Llazarin kurre nuk i kisha pare veten kaq ngushte. Mbasi gerreva pak caste kujtese, i radhita disa emra nga miqte e tij:
Todi, Qaniu, Nuci, Meri Lavdija, Une, Thomaqi, Mistoja? etj. Ne se harrova, Tomi ishte i ngarkuar nga qeveria te ruante?
-Te ruante se mos vdisja? -nderhyri duke me nderprere Llazari.
-Si shume i kontraktuar je, O basho, mos me mbaj rezerva mua, hapu thuaj te verteten, perse ruante regjizori?
-Po, ja, mos hypte njeri ne "kulle". Mori urdher nga dega e brendshme se ne rast, larg qofte, te gjitha dokumentat te coheshin atje.
-I tensionuar, i ndezur ne prush, tufan a c'qe bere ashtu ne ato caste filloi te me cbriroje duke me pyetur se nga emrat qe i permenda une, kush mund ta kishte pergerur?
-I zene ngushte, i prekur i thashe se nuk mund te vecoj njeri. Ne vinim prisnim ne cardhakun tend ose dy ore ashtu kokeulur dhe iknim. Nuk me ra njeri ne sy per te dyshuar, ndaj nuk akuzoj dot njeri.

----------


## Estella

-Po naten kush rrinte ketu?
-Burrat, sa binte mugetira, largoheshin, kurse grate e gedhinin. Pyete Merin dhe Lavdijen, ose me mire pyet vajzat e tua Marijen dhe Ninen.
Pastaj juve ja keni dhene celsin e "kulles"  edhe Todit, zoti Llazar, me tha vete Todi nje dite.
-I zhytur ne trishtim filloi ti bjere kokes me grushta. U ngrit dhe duke ardhur rrotull neper dhome thoshte: Kjo koke mi ka fajet mua. Celsin e "kulles", vec Todit ia besova edh Merit, edhe Anes. JAne tre. Njeri nga keta eshte hajduti, Ke te akuzoj une i varferi?
-S'ke fakte. Ligjet gjyqesore thone se cdo dyshim shkon ne favor te te pandehurit. Shiko mire edhe nje here ne valizhe se mos i ke ngaterruar ato qe te mungojne.
-Me inat e mori valizhen. E hapi dhe nxorri nje fletore qe ma derejtoi mua.
-Ja shikoja, i kam inventarizuat te tera. Di c'kam, di c'me mungon. Basho, me kane pergeruar me bene gjemen.
-Kurioz e pyeta: Cfare te mungon zoti llazar?
-Gulcoi njehere se te ishte i plagosur dhe mi hodhi syte duke me thene: Me mungojen krijimet e mia te para. Ishin te bukura, do t'i botoja. Tjeter, dy letra me vlere te Jokilit, por edhe nje dokument qe e mbaja sekret, shume sekret, me teper se nje sekret ushtarak. Ditari "Vizitat e zonjushes Ana ne kullen X, As sa i shtrenjte ishte ky ditar! Kisha kujtimet me te bukura te pleqerise. Kur merzitesha, i lexoja dhe kenaqesha. Ai ose ajo qe me vodhi kete ditar qenka kriminel, mizerabel, kafshe  me fytyre njeriu. tani ne pleqeri te me pergerin, tani qe une po i jap lamtumiren kesaj bote jallane?!
-Ta dish Basho, me beso sikur me kane shqyer nje cope mish nga kockat qe kane filluar te me skermoqen. Basho me beso, sikur ta di se kush m'i ka marre, ( dhe te hapi dy cepiroket e durave) do t'ia vija keta thonj ne gryke, do ja mbaja firomen me keto duar qe me dridhen si purteke ne valet e liqenit.


Vazhdojme ne darke........

----------


## Estella

Mbas ketij momenti trondites per te, vendosa t'ia tregoj letren i bindur qe do te ngazellehet. E pyeta: Zoti llazar! Para nje muaji sikur me the qe te pres te me vije nafija dhe Marija. Ke marre ndonje lajm te ri?
Nxorri me te shpejte nje leter dhe ma tregoi duke filluar te lexoje:
_Shpirti i Nafkes! Me ka marre malli shume. Pritme se se shpejti do te vij
-E pres me padurim o Basho! Cudi, sa me shume u plakerka aq me shume te zaptuaka malli i dashurise. I pres. U thashe te me dergojne telegram nje dite me pare se dua t'u be nje surprize. Cope te behet; do t'ia  bej nje darke. Lajmerova Ucin e Zagorkes te me zere nje koran. Ai i ka ne vathe koranet. E porosita sot, ta sjelle neser. Nafka vdes per koran Pogradeci. Ty Bashua i vogel te lutem te me huash nje shishe vere, i pelqen vera jote. Dua t'ia turullos mendjen Nafke. Kur vjen ne qef, fillon kendon kenget e Tefta tashkos.
-Qeshem te dy. Me qene se e zure ne goje dhe pret pergjigje nga Tirana, ja ku ta solla une pergjigjen, i dashur Llazar! Dhe i dhashe letren.
-U ngazellye aq shume, sa u ngrit ne kembe dhe me perqafoi. I riguan lote gezimi nga syte. E mori letren, e ngriti lart dhe thirri. Kete sihariq do ta festojme sonte me ate qe me ndodhet. Kam dy kernacka per darke, do ti hame bashke me nej gote raki te holluar, prej tendes e ekam. Nderkohe hapi letren dhe vura re se fytyra e tij po verenjtej sa vjen me shume. Ndali leximin, mori karrigen dhe po rrinte i heshtur: U shqetesova dhe une dhe e pyeta shpejt? C'kini zoti Llazar?

Vijon.....

----------


## Dita

He me te lumshin gishtat moj vajze e mbare :buzeqeshje: 

Une pres per vazhdimin.

----------


## Sokoli

Sa qef i kam  poradecaret
qe me Gushon shume kenaqen
nuk e dine se kush ish Gushua
po me Gushon gjoksin rrahin.

Edhe do qe deshne Gushon
as nuk ditne pse e deshne
Gushone motiv rumunin
Goje-mjaltin dhimbjeshumin

Po ben ftohte a erdhi lata?
Kam do miq nje kile mish
hyr ne radhe dil nga radha
Vate Gushua shkoi e vdiq.

Ky milet debil katil
te varros ne dhe te gjalle
kur s'te hyn me gje ne pune
kush i pari te te ngjalle.

----------


## pelin

Dita,

   nese nuk jemi keqkuptuar, ketu nuk ka rendesi as e drejta e cupkave ,as e drejta e dashnoreve(sic) per te shprehur versionin e tyre. Ato jane thjesht kuriozitete qe nuk zgjasin me teper se dy dite.
    Rendesi ka fenomeni "Lasgush" si poet i madh, konceptimi jetesor i tij per te kuptuar poezine e tij,mesazhin e tij.Te pakten kjo me intereson mua.Prandaj nenvizova konstatimin e holle te Dikeas se morali i nje poeti te madh nuk mund te gjykohet nga morali i zakonshem i turmave.Poete si Lasgushi nuk jane lindur ti binden moralit te kohes,perkundrazi ata e bejne moralin.Sepse morali eshte thjesht nje konvencion,nje interpretim.Interpretimi me njerezor ( edhe ne kete rast) eshte ai i Lasgushit, i poeteve. Ne kete kuptim perpjekja e cupkave per te 'mbrojtur' babane eshte ne dem te poetit Lasgush.Pse duhet ta bejme te zakonshem kur nuk eshte aspak i tille? 
   Ja, pra,pse jam me Dikean.
   Ja dhe pse i lexoj me shume vemendje edhe poetet e vertete te ketij forumi.Nuk eshte vetem nje kenaqesi estetike.Eshte te mesosh.

----------


## forever

> _Postuar më parë nga dikeafajtore_ 
> *... Sikur duan te thone qe babai i tyre ishte nje baba dhe burre i zakonshem, kur ne fakt s'ka qene aspak i tille. 
> 
> Lasgushi i kishte kapercyer njemije here kufijte e moralit tradicional, notonte prej vitesh ne te tjera ujera, ishte albatrosi qe kishte ngecur perfundimisht dhe tragjikisht ne balten dhe llucen e nje fataliteti te dyfishte: atij politik dhe moralist. Njerez si Lasgushi nuk i nxe asnje lloj kostumi, sado modern te jete ky i fundit. ...........
> 
> *


mos i luaj as nje presje dikea...ke folur per konceptin e poetit, artistit, dhe lasgushit..
thx te gjithe atyre qe kane prure pjeseza te tij..eshte kenaqesi gjimone te lexosh nga burimi i paqete i qetsise

----------


## Estella

Ashtu i nemitur me dha letren duke nxjerre disa fjale te ngrena qe si mora dot vesh, por lexova ne leter se: "Nafija eshte shume e semure. Merre Ninen dhe hajdeni. Ju kerkon!
-llazari filloi te dridhet. U trondita dhe fillova t'i ferkoj duart. Lotet filluan t'i rrjedhin neper faqen e rrudhur, por qe edhe rrudhat nuk i fshinin dot, ato dilnin thelle nga shpirti i poetit. Mes lotesh e grisi ate cast heshtje me fjalet prekese"-Shpirti im i semure! Poc'ke o xhan?
-vaxhdonte e dridhej i teri. Pastaj e mblodhi veten dhe me tha? -basho, me fal por me duhet te dal te gje cupen se me duhet te nisemi qe sonte. Te gjej thua maqine ne kete ore?!
-Veshtire, me mire lere per neser, i them une.
Mbylli dren dhe dolem bashke, ai duke u mbajtur ne shkopin e pleqerise. Sa dolem ne rruge, ngriti koken lart dhe u fal duke i kerkuar ndihme perendise, qe e besonte aq shume. I urova rruge te mbare dhe te gjente shendoshe nafijen, e t'i bente te fala. -Do t'i bie ne qafe Llazar Cekicit, O basho. Me ka thene, kur te kesh nevoje, trokitem ne dere. Shpresoj se do te me ndihmoje. U ndame. Kishte rene mugetira. Po shikoja lajmet ne televizor. Gruaja me thote:
_kush eshte?-pyes.
-Basho jam une Llazari.
-U tremba se mendja me shkoi per keq. Nje ankth me zaptoi te terin dhe s'di se si e hapa deren. M'u shfaq Llazari me valixhen ne dore. Kishte valixhen e kartonit. E ftova te hynte brenda.
-Me beso jam i keputur, s'e mbaj dot. Kam frike se mos e harroj gjekundi.
-Menjehere me erdhen ato caste kur ai nuk te tregonte se c'kishte brenda ajo valixhe, e tani ma dorzon ate te teren ne doren time. Me erdhi keq. E dija qe ishte edhe nopran, ndaj i thashe: Mbylle me celes!
E mbylli dhe celsin ma zgjati mua. E shikoja celesin dhe Llazarin i hutuar.
-Pershperti: Ketu thesari im eshte me i sigurte se ne "kullen" time. Kam besim te madh. -Faleminderit qe me beson, por celsin merre, po s'e more celsin , mere edhe valixhen me mire, i thashe.
-Do ta humbas, s'kam tjeter, ja ketu mbi valixhe lere.
-Me uroi naten e mire dhe uen atij udhe te mbare!
E mora valixhen dhe e vura nen shkalle. Kur e shikoj mire, ajo qe e hapur. E mbylla me celes dhe bashke me ate mbylla edhe dhomen ku e futa me celes, sepse amanetin s'e tret dheri. Prisja me padurim ndonej lajm, por edhe se c'lajm do qe i uruari?! Mbas dy ditesh ne mbremje troket perseri dera. Ime shoqe e nervozuar, shfryn: po c'eshte keshtu me keta njerez, po edhe naten nuk na lene rehat?
-Dola i shqetesuar dhe pyes; Kush eshte/
-Jam Lasgushi.
-Nxitova me te shpejte, mora celsin e deres e desh rashe nga nxitimi sepse ku nuk me shkonte mendja. Hoqa llozin e deres, dhe e pyeta menjehere: He si ishte nafija?
-Qeshte ne erresiren e nates se m'u duk sikur kishte lajthitur mendsh.
-Basho, tha, Nafija ishte si molle e kuqe.
-Po perse te thirri, e pyes perseri.
-E kishte marre malli per mua. Dashurija ne pleqeri qenka c'qenka. Kur te plakesh do te me kujtosh.


Ja edhe fundi i kapitullit "Valixhja".
Shpreoj tju kete pelqyer. 
Eshte teper i gjate ta shtypja te gjithin ketu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

> _Postuar me pare nga pelin_
> 
> Dita,
> 
> nese nuk jemi keqkuptuar, ketu nuk ka rendesi as e drejta e cupkave ,as e drejta e dashnoreve(sic) per te shprehur versionin e tyre. Ato jane thjesht kuriozitete qe nuk zgjasin me teper se dy dite.




pelin,

nuk jemi keqkuptuar. 

I qendroj asaj qe kam shprehur edhe ne postimin e meparshem. Te verteten e ka marre me vete Lasgushi ne qiell. Spekulimet shkojne VETEM ne favor te perfitimeve materiale te njeres pale apo tjetres. 

Megjithate ne paraqitjen e dickaje si nje e vertete, ka nevoje per fakte, te cilat mund te shoqerohen dhe me kunderfakte. Faktet i ka sjelle zonja Lalaj vite me pare, vajzat sjellin tani kunderfaktet. Dhe loja vazhdon....Nese ajo qe po kerkojne vajzat tani rrezohet ne nivelin e nje demshperblimi material, atehere jane ato qe do te dalin te humbura moralisht.

----------

